# Most popular place to fun in Australia?



## rosydovey

Anyone suggest me ? If you visit Australia for tour which place you like most and you enjoy all moment.


----------



## syd10

There is so much to see & do. It depends on your preference & how much time you have.

There is also the coastal drive from Sydney to Melbourne, going through Nowra, Batemans Bay, Eden, Walhalla, Foster & Phillip Island.

You can also check out:
The Hunter Valley. 
Royal Botanic Garden
Great Barrier Reef
Gold Coast
Sunshine coast 
Blue Mountains
Sydney Harbor Bridge
Opera House


----------



## pak-aus

so how many places in australia are fun places  do you see any fo these


----------



## syd10

pak-aus said:


> so how many places in australia are fun places  do you see any fo these


Yes there are so many fun & nice places all over Australia


----------



## Serafyma

Do you have a list of interesting Australia places?)


----------



## linhmark83

Come to Adelaide and visit the wineries. Very popular for wine tastings, band playing at McLaren Vale, Handorfe, Barossa Valley and Victor Harbour


----------



## ninathena

I heard a lot about Gold Coast and Opera House. Those places sound fun! I'm so excited and can't wait to visit the places.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

I guess it depends on which area you plan on visiting. Sydney had some great spots to visit. We loved Western Australia because of the remoteness once you leave Perth. Was really nice traveling around WA.


----------



## devayanithakur01

Serafyma said:


> Do you have a list of interesting Australia places?)


42 Best Places To Visit In Australia

1. Great Ocean Road
2. Kakadu National Park
3. Blue Mountains National Park
4. Fraser Island
5. Uluru
6. Heide Museum of Modern Art
7. Harbor Bridge, Sydney
8. Opera House, Sydney
9. Tasmania's Museum of Old and New Art
10. Carlton Gardens
11. Great Barrier Reef - Scuba diving
12. Ballooning Over Yarra Valley
13. Sea World Marine Park
14. Skiing at Snowy Mountains
15. Sky diving in Melbourne
*Shopping Places In Australia*
16. Chapel Street, Melbourne
17. Pitt Street Mall, Sydney
18. Queen Street Mall, Brisbane
19. King Street, Perth
20. Rundle Mall, Adelaide
21. Bondi Beach
22. Daintree National Park
23. Broome & Kimberley Region
24. The Rocks
25. Harbor Cruises from Circular Quay
26. Cradle Mountain-Lake St. Clair National Park
27. Darling Harbour
28. The Sydney Tower Eye
29. The Royal Botanic Garden Sydney
30. Taronga Zoo
31. Hyde Park
32. Barangaroo Reserve
33. Art Gallery of New South Wales
34. Chinatown
35. St. Mary's Cathedral
36. Horizontal Falls Scenic Flight
37. Cable Beach
38. Gantheaume Point
39. Malcolm Douglas Wilderness Wildlife Park
40. Sun Pictures
41. Pearl Farm Tours
42. Broome Historical Museum


----------



## Aztec

Great list, I've been to about 90% of it.

Here are some more:

VIC:
Twelve Apostles / London Bridge / Port Campbell (GOR)
Torquay / Lorne / Cape Otway 
Mount Macedon Memorial Cross
Daylesford / Hepburn Springs
Hanging Rock
Sovereign Hill / Ballarat
Mornington Peninsula / Sorrento
Phillip Island Penguin Parade and the Grand Prix circuit for motorcycles and classic cars.

TAS:
Mole Creek Caves
Bay of Fires / Binalong Bay
Wineglass Bay / Freycinet National Park
Hobart / Salamanca Market / Battery Point / Botanical Garden
Port Arthur Penal Colony Historical site
Gordon Dam (abseiling)

SA:
Coober Pedy
Adelaide
Hahndorf
Coonawara wine region / The Limestone Coast
The Nullabor - a lot of nothing, but pretty neat, especially if you have driven across Canada and/or the US. 

The drive from Adelaide to Melbourne is lovely through the towns of Robe, Port Fairy, Warrnambool, towards the Great Ocean Road.

WA:
Rottnest Island
Margaret River
Busselton
Hamelin Bay
Cape Leeuwin
Albany

NT:
Katherine Gorge
The Kangaroo Sanctuary near Alice Springs
Glen Ellen
Simpsons Gap
Standley Chasm
Pine Gap (can get a glimpse from the MacDonnell Range)

QLD:
Palm Cove
Mossman Gorge
Daintree Ice Cream (worth the journey)
Cape Tribulation
Kuranda / Barron Falls / Historic train from Cairns through a rainforest
Lone Pine Koala Sanctuary / Brisbane
Whitsunday Island / Hamilton Island (a zillion bats at nightime, a zillion golf carts in the daytime)

NSW:
Byron Bay
Lake Ainsworth / Lennox Head
Newcastle
Sugar Loaf Point Lighthouse (off the beaten path)


----------



## gratefulfrank

I miss traveling. Who doesn't miss? I wish this pandemic will be over soon. But anyway, the good news is Australia is having more number of recoveries. So let's stay positive. Everything will be fine soon.


----------



## jaswindersingh01

To be honest there are so many places that you should visit but beaches are very popular


----------



## qtix

There is so much to see & do. It depends on your preference & how much time you have.

There is also the coastal drive from Sydney to Melbourne, going through Nowra, Batemans Bay, Eden, Walhalla, Foster & Phillip Island.


----------



## Henry20

the previous threads are all great. I've copy a lot to my list lol. But just for COVID-19, remember to check if they still open. Also try to reduce unnecessary trip and stay at home. Wish you all safe.


----------



## JackArnold

My personal preference is Perth.. It is the most youthful place I have visited so far. Not only the beaches, but it offers loads of other attractions. It has fantastic museums, some great shopping spots. It is a complete package for those who enjoy nature as well as exciting city life.


----------



## leezz

rosydovey said:


> Anyone suggest me ? If you visit Australia for tour which place you like most and you enjoy all moment.


Major cities such as Sydney and Melbourne are great places for travelling. Having said that, the outback has its own charms. Guess it all depends on personal preference.


----------



## Veefa

Melbourne:

Lunch at 400 Gradi, 99 Lygon St, Brunswick (Italian)
Coffee at The Brunswick East Project, 438 Lygon St, Brunswick East 
Melbourne Lane / Arcade Tour
Coffee at Hardware Societe, 120 Hardware St, Melbourne 
Hardware lane 
Beer at Charles Dickens Tavern, 290 Collins St, Melbourne 
Manchester Unity Arcade / Melbourne Town Hall; Centre Way / Centre Place
Drink at Jungle Juice, 20 Centre Place, Melbourne / 
Coffee at Cafe Andiamo 36-38 Degraves Street, Melbourne 
Drink at Young & Jacksons 1 Swanston Street, Melbourne 
Street art at Hosier Lane, then back to Flinders Street to Fed Square
Drink at Transit Rooftop Bar Level 2 Cnr Flinders and Swanston Street
Walk from Birrung Marr towards Richmond
Drink at Corner Hotel, Bridge Street Richmond
Breakfast at Proud Mary, 172 Oxford St, Collingwood 
Shrine of Remembrance, Birdwood Ave, Melbourne 
Walk up / Tram through Botanical Gardens towards city, then towards CROWN
Drink at Pony Fish Island, Southgate Pedestrian Bridge, Melbourne 
Lunch at The Merrywell, Crown Casino 
Eureka Sky Deck, 7 Riverside Quay, Southbank 
Abbotsford Convent, 1 St Heliers Street, Abbotsford 
Drinks at Naked for Satan, 285 Brunswick St, Fitzroy 
Drinks at The Standard, 293 Fitzroy St, Fitzroy 

Breakfast at Cheerio, 323 Lennox Street, Richmond
View from Skyhigh Mt Dandenong, 26 Observatory Rd, Mt Dandenong VIC 
Picnic at Grants Picnic Ground, 70 Monbulk Rd, Kallista VIC 
BBQ at Birdlands Reserve 271 Mt Morton Rd, Belgrave Heights VIC 
Picnic / BBQ with Kangaroos at Cardina Reservoir (Kangaroo Flat Picnic Area), 
Queen Victoria Night Market, Cnr Victoria and Elizabeth St, Melbourne	
Drinks at Windsor Castle, 89 Albert St, Windsor VIC; 
Killing Time, 11 Chapel St

Lucky Coq, 179 Chapel St, Windsor 
Mr Miyagi (Japanese), 99 Chapel Street, Windsor 
Other recommendations:
Drinks: Section 8, 27-29 Tattersalls Ln, Melbourne 
Popular Streets: Gertrude St, Brunswick St, Bridge Rd (shopping)
Gardens: Carlton Gardens 
Rooftop Bars: Carlton Club, Rooftop Bar, The Emerson (City)
Australian Food: The Napier Hotel, 210 Napier St Fitzroy – “Kangaroo Parmigiana” 
Greek food: Stalacities, 177-183 Lonsdale St, Melbourne


----------

